
Tax Calculator - itcam
http://income-tax.co.uk/
======
SmallDeadGuy
Might be worth adding options for student loans? Plan 2 is a standard 9% on
all earnings over £21k (e.g. if you earn £25k, you payback 9% of £4k) each
year. Not sure what the payback for Plan 1 loans are, I got unlucky and stuck
with the £9k a year Plan 2 loans that I'll unlikely ever pay off

